# New Buildings in Dubai



## Style™

Here are some new projects! 




*Plam Springs*











The developer of Palm Springs ranks amongst the largest business groups in the UAE with operations in over 15 countries. The Developer of Palm Springs is also an ISO 9002 company and is the name behind some of the highest quality residential and commercial projects in Dubai.

PALM SPRINGS is situated in The Palm Jebel Ali which is 40% bigger than Palm Jumeirah. The Palm Jebel Ali is due to be completed in 2007. Palm Jebel Ali captures the imagination with its unsurpassed creativity.

Enviably located in a prime location on Palm Jebel Ali's crescent, Palm Springs is the apex of aspirational living.

The apartments offered are one, two and three bedrooms, all with balconies that offer magnificent, uninterrupted sea and waterscape views.

Palm Springs, which will be managed by a prestigious international hotel chain, boasts a wealth of superlative amenities. A unique and exclusive residential property on palm Jebel Ali, Palm Springs is the zenith of desire.

Palm Springs apartment offers luxurious facilities and services that would rival, or even surpass, most five star hotels. These feature a barbeque area, banquet hall and meeting room, business centre, valet parking, professional housekeeping and individual post boxes.




*Project Features*

* Private Beach
* Health Club
* Pool & Water Park
* Landscape Gardens
* Dedicated Marian with jetty for yachts
* Children's play area
* Dining
* Banquet area
* Barbeque area
* Restaurant
* Technology
* Ultra high-speed internet access with "future technology-ready features"
* Apartments ready for cable TV and telephones.




*Fortune Tower*















An appreciating asset that you own outright and a permanent residential permit

Offices within Fortune Tower are sold on a freehold basis, and every buyer receives residential permits for himself and the immediate family, as per UAE immigration regulations. Your biggest overhead becomes an appreciating asset. Spaces are extremely flexible to suit a wide range of businesses and budgets, all sharing exceptionally high levels of amenities and finish. This is an environment where owners and employees will be equally delighted to work.

Landmark in a dazzling city

Fortune Tower is a stand-out development, a soaring and elegant structure to rival the world's most prestigious addresses. Superbly located close to Dubai Internet & Media Cities and the emerging financial district, Fortune Tower is the preferred location from which to secure your share of the many opportunities they present.

Balancing life and work

Success depends on much more than a prestigious office. At Fortune Tower the exceptional extends to all work areas including the provision of ancillary service as well. Owners will find an ultra-modern Health club will state-of-the-art equipment sauna, steam bath and Jacuzzis. Appetites will be satisfied in a number of stylish landscaped surroundings.

Exceptional security and the most modern technology

Discrete, round the clock security and maintenance services ensure that your office is both protected and immaculate. Highly professional staff are on duty 24 hours a day to maintain the highest standards, and to ensure that doing business in Fortune Tower is always a pleasure. Locate here, and you know you've truly arrived.













*The Light House *













"The Light House" apartments enriches your prestige. Discard the hassles of rent... Make an intelligent investment. Establish yourself at Dubai Marina with your apartment in "The Light House" at an affordable price and embrace a luxurious lifestyle.


Why buy an Apartment in "The Light House"?

Because owning an apartment in "The Light House", Dubai Marina will add comfort, security and joy to your life. It is also a sound investment - No more rents to pay and watch your investment grow year after year.

Why Dubai?

Because it is one of the fastest developing cities in the world with all the financial and social benefits – It provides all the Educational, Entertainment and Tourists attractions too.

Why Dubai Marina?

Dubai Marina is a master planned community for 40,000 people located in the centre of Jumeirah. Resort hotels, pristine beaches, exclusive shopping, a variety of beautiful homes and a tranquil marina are only the beginning. With floating towers, annual events, compelling public spaces and world-class design, Dubai Marina will be a centre of diversity and excitement, a celebration and tribute to the forward thinking city of Dubai.

Why "The Light House"?

Because it is designed to care for all your needs. Spacious apartments, landscaped gardens, excellent facilities and luxury without compromise at an affordable price.


 


*Marina Crown*













Marina Crown is a 51 storey residential tower being constructed along the Beach Road across from the Dubai International Marine Club. This allows pure sea views for most of the units in the tower.

Marina Crown is offering apartments with futuristic lifestyle and convenience of being close to the business center and shopping malls in the heart of the city. Enjoy the experience of exclusive beaches, modern conveniences, peace and harmony with luxury lifestyle. The family - oriented master plan ensures that a community of diverse cultures have a choice of affordable apartments in the exclusive residential complex. Marina Crown ensures you that apartments have spacious balcony areas and large bedrooms to make you free and comfortable. To appeal your discerning taste and lifestyle Marina Crown offers a choice of 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 bedroom Apartments, Villas and Penthouses, Exclusivity Luxury and Comfort.



*Project features*

* Leisure deck
* Landscaped Gardens
* 24 Hour Security
* On-site post boxes
* Storeroom in the parking area
* Demarcated covered parking bays
* Large size swmming pool
* Children's pool Jacuzzi
* Squash court.
* Gymnasium
* Steam & Sauna room
* Barbeque area

*Additional Facilities*

* Restaurants and Cafes
* Shops
* Daily laundry service
* Nanny service in apartments
* Day care Center
* Daily housekeeping services
* Valet parking 






Impressed yet? :guns1:


----------



## Style™

*More!*


_*Jumeirah Beach Residence*_

Overlooking the brilliant blue of the Arabian Gulf is Jumeirah Beach Residence, a beach resort you can call home. This unique property is right at the heart of Dubai's new growth corridor, which gives it a very interesting neighborhood - one that includes luxury hotels, golf clubs, universities and Dubai Internet City. Yet it's a mere 15-minute drive to town. Sounds like a dream coming true, doesn't it? Come 2005, it will be.














There are many reasons why Jumeirah Beach Residence is the opportunity of a lifetime. It is the only property that offers you a permanent beach resort lifestyle, at an incredibly affordable price. You have a choice of Studio, 1, 2, 3, and 4 bedroom apartments, each offering fabulous views. And this unique urban community includes retail outlets, restaurants, cineplexes, sports and health clubs, schools, medical facilities, hotels and offices. Reasons enough for you to make sure your family is one of the privileged few to move in.

It's a dream that just about every family has... living in a home on the beach. The apartments at Jumeirah Beach Residence can be bought on freehold basis by anyone, including residents, non-residents and corporations. What this really means is that soon you won't have to pay rent, and apart from enjoying a wonderful lifestyle, you will be creating a precious asset for your family.

The advantage of living in the city are many. Yet there is little to compare with life on a premium beach resort. Now imagine combining the two. That's Jumeirah Beach Residence... the best of city living and resort lifestyle. It's a combination that represents a-once-in-a-lifetime opportunity. It's a lifestyle that you can give to yourself, and to your family.

All Apartments at the Jumeirah Beach Residence are freehold


Project features

* Restaurants
* Health Clubs
* Sports Centres
* Medical Facilities
* Beach Clubs
* Secure play area for kids
* Housekeeping
* Retail Stores
* Supermarkets
* Nursery Schools etc.


----------



## Style™

*Jumeirah Lake Terrace*

*Jumeirah Lake Terrace*  
















Living at Jumeirah Lake Terrace will mean the realization of your dreams.

The developer of Jumeirah Lake Terrace ranks amongst the largest business groups in the UAE with operations in over 15 countries. The Developer is also an ISO 9002 company and is the name behind some of the highest quality residential commercial projects in Dubai.

Jumeirah Lake Terrace is a marvel of contemporary architecture, and this high rise tower overlooks a picturesque man-made lake, incorporating extensive recreational parks and lawns with a dazzling variety of flora and fauna that breathe life to the view.

Besides the on-site restaurants, retail outlets and children's crèche, a huge infinity swimming pool, fully equipped gymnasium and health facilities provide ample scope to satisfy your passion for recreation, sport and exercise.

Jumeirah Lake Terrace is situated in close proximity to Dubai Internet city - The world's first free trade zone for IT, E-business and media & Dubai Media city - A rapidly emerging global media hub.

Some of Dubai's landmark sporting, leisure and recreational facilities like water and jet skiing, powerboat racing, yachting and para-sailing is all just a short drive-away from your home at Jumeirah Lake Terrace.

In addition, Dubai Marina, Emirates Golf Club, International Hotels and impressive new retail malls are just some of the leisure facilities within easy reach of this location.

Jumeirah Lake Terrace offers an exclusive lifestyle worth enjoying and cherishing and will prove to be an experience you will love to come home to everyday.



*Lake Terrace - Project Facilities* 



Man-made Lake: Living up to its name, Jumeirah Lake Terrace promises to be 'life in the lap of luxury' at a breathtaking lake-side. A man-made lake will incorporate expansive water views, large promenades, a lavish spread of lush green parks, impeccably maintained lawns, and will be dotted with palatial apartment blocks which offer picturesque views of the lake and beyond. Relax, rejoice, play, rejuvenate, Jumeirah Lake Terrace offers you infinite opportunities for all this and much, much more!

Lake Activities: Apart from several land-based recreational facilities, Jumeirah Lake Terrace will offer an ocean of water-based opportunities - small pedal craft, canoes and leisure floating decks, to name a few. Prepare to dive into a big splash of fun!

Retail outlets: A huge area is set aside for developing convenience facilities for the benefit of property owners. Comprising of shopping malls, grocery stores, laundries, cafes, the Retail Outlets of Jumeirah Lake Terrace will offer everything to cater to the daily requirements of the residents.

Piazza and Promenade: The entire lake will be fringed with wide paved promenade feature walkways that will be accessible from both the apartment blocks and the road infrastructure. The piazzas and covered seating areas will ensure that life at Jumeirah Lake Terrace is easy, relaxed and serene, and simply a 'dream come true'.

Restaurants: Several restaurants will cater to an extensive variety of culinary tastes. From Oriental and Mid-eastern to European and Western, the restaurants are being created to take your choosy taste buds on a culinary expedition.

Security: Jumeirah Lake Terrace will be access controlled; giving its residents the added comfort of knowing that their families and friends can enjoy the development's numerous facilities in complete safety. Visitors to Jumeirah Lake Terrace will need to be signed in on arrival.


----------



## 1822

wow.. some are gorgeous... how much would an aprtment in palm springs / marina crown cost?


----------



## ryanr

Wow, those are some the nicest set of buildings i've seen. Dubai has some of the greatest projects. Have you guys heard about the undersea hotel?


----------



## Chad

Wow, The Marina Crown is gorgeous!!....What a Stud!....


----------



## The Messiah

> _Originally posted by_* GreyX *
> 
> Wow, those are some the nicest set of buildings i've seen. Dubai has some of the greatest projects. Have you guys heard about the undersea hotel?


An hotel?!?! I heard about a undersea restaurant,is that what are you talking about?
A hotel would be freaking cool also,just look out your bedroom window and you see fish swimming :happy: That's really a awsome idea.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Messiah , no not a restuarant a HOTEL , i will make a thread about it , keep a look out :guns1:


----------



## dubai_dude

hey guys!
some more new buildings
this is a building on sheikh zayed road (skyline). its a fairly tall building and also has some more small buildings around it including a building for parking spaces.
i think this is the first cylindrical tower in dubai at this height
the construcyion comapny is OTT for this project and its called the sheikh zayed road project. OTT has done mnay projects in UAE including the dubai national bank, abudhabi national bank and new etisalat building in abu dhabi. this will be under construction in few days, they are checking the land and premilinary things for this building. 








The Emirates Airline hotel will be constructing in few days too, not very tall though. The construction is being done by OTT and ARENCO construction








Another building name taken from another one " The Milennuim Tower" is also scheduled for construction. The construction is by OTT and NOOR construction


----------



## dubai_dude

hey again
a few other building too!
These building design are FANTASTIC
VERY COOL
Both building will be developed, although it will take some time but they will be constructed. News for these building are all around in dubai's newspaper. The first one is the new etisalat building on sheikh zayed raod, dubai , it has a fabulous design.









The second one is Sharjah Trade Centre, the design is soo amazing, and it will in the middle of a small lake is sharjah (dubai's metro) which is surrounded by buildings all around like a circle. this will also have a bridge and will be the tallest in sharjah (dubai's metro). as you can see there are many floors. i think this will be compared to Emirates Tower in Dubai but I think Emirates are far greater then that:colgate:


----------



## [Smeagol]

DUBAI

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## dubai_dude

Right click : show picture if dont work










that third purple building will be the tallest hotel again in dubai, when build.
that last diagram is the middle building in the phot


----------



## TheBaseTower

Amazing buildings!!!
When will the whole thing will be U/C?


----------



## Qatar4Ever

These look very kool!!! I hope these projects get done pretty soon. Can't wait to visit Dubai and see all these projects...


----------



## Style™

Such great projects going on. Almost insane!


----------



## RoM

Unbelivable


----------



## Wu-Gambino

Nice projects!

Also, the new World's tallest residential building was recently completed in Dubai. http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86123


----------



## Guest

woah!! those buildings look sooo nice! They make buildings in the USA look like trash!


----------



## dubai_dude




----------



## dubai_dude




----------



## Guest

"Experience the Power of Wind"?  

Btw, wind towers such as those in the Bastakiyya area are not a special feature of Dubai. They are Iranian structures.


----------



## dany01

found this tower
dubai is taking in great architecture, and great design for this tower.


----------



## dany01

No body like that new design of the building i posted there on top
is'nt it an amzing design, with a ball on top
like a golf tower or something.


----------



## dubai_dude

I already posted a picture of it in page 1
yeah! its an amzing design, i 'll posting all the picture of that ball design building in few days, there are a lot of those ball design buildings in uae, so remeber to come and check it out!


----------



## dubai_dude




----------



## stardust

WOHAAAAAAAAAA!, Dubai rules!:colgate:


----------



## dubai_dude

great of you to drop in here stardust!
i like the stardust magazine too!
i dont buy it, just read it when i'm in the library


----------



## Guest

Here are some pics in the Marina area - I'm not sure, but I think this is the building mentioned in this thread as the "Millenium Tower".










And this shows the Grosvenor tower, also in the same area.










Why is this called NASA Multiplex?


----------



## dubai_dude

whoa!!!
nice of you to take pictures of building bulldozer girl
keep taking pictures, this is great
how many have you taken?
perhaps take pictures of the city itself
keep up the good job


----------



## Guest

Oh, I just realized the towers in the first pic are the Al Fattan towers. I think someone already opened a thread about them.

*dubai_dude* - I had to pick up my sis from her school which is near this area, so I made her take some pics and I had the pleasure of speeding in the construction area which does not have radars yet and has many turns and trucks coming from both sides  Great fun.

I took many more pictures of the Marina area but they are boring. There's nothing much to see in them but I will post them later if you want.


----------



## Guest

Here you go.























































This place can be made into a temporary dirt race track. :happy:


----------



## ahmedr

BulldozerGirl, those are not boring at all. Thanx a lot for the amazing photos.

If you have the time, can you please get some more photos of those "constructions boards" as you like to call them because they'll usually have renderings of buildings noone's ever heard of before like these (posted by smussuw):


----------



## dubai_dude

what the name of the last one?, how tall are these ?how many floors do they have ? 
howcome i never heard of these tall buildings, these are great and tall too!!

i though both of the fattan were the sam size! on the board, it looks like one is much smaller! is it my eyes or one is really smaller??
This area might be boring right now, but i assure you in few years, it wont be. i find a desert grow into a skyscraper city very exciting!

what school is in that area that your sister goes to?


----------



## ahmedr

^Thats the point. Noones ever heard of them in the news but there are renderings on the construction site so we could kinda get a sneak peak at whats going to be in the news and also admire the rate at which highrises are being proposed, approved and built in Dubai Marina.


----------



## empersouf

Where is the Burj Dubai:bleep:


----------



## Darkknight

hehe!! Burj dubai is stilll under consrtuction.. Just visit the thread on burj dubai!!!


----------



## Guest

sh. zayed road is one hell of a hot property. who knew whats gonna happen there back in 1990 !! each time i visit dubai, i'm just amazed at the the building that just growing up in just a few months....well as long as they start making cafes like cosmo, shakespear and reem's @ beach road i'm happy..... nice place to chill, afer clubbin.....any polls on the best night clubs in dubai? or its just a skyscraper forum!!

cheers


----------



## Darkknight

arnab77 said:


> sh. zayed road is one hell of a hot property. who knew whats gonna happen there back in 1990 !! each time i visit dubai, i'm just amazed at the the building that just growing up in just a few months....well as long as they start making cafes like cosmo, shakespear and reem's @ beach road i'm happy..... nice place to chill, afer clubbin.....any polls on the best night clubs in dubai? or its just a skyscraper forum!!
> 
> cheers


best nightclubs in dubai!!! Hmmm.....id say Planetarium or Cyclone!! These 2 are the best. There are many others but id say try these 2!! Cheers mate!!


----------



## dubai_dude

Atlantis! near the hard rock cafe and Kasbaa! the arabian nightlife in the royal mirage hotel. Kasbaa, Its a magical experience!


----------



## Darkknight

Ive seen pics of the Kasbaa, its sensational and colorful!!!


----------

